# Smoking canna butter



## Surfer Joe (Mar 15, 2016)

Is it possible to put some canna butter in e-cigs made for oils and waxes rather than for plant material and vaporize it to get the effect?


----------



## thacheese (Mar 15, 2016)

... don't smoke or inhale butter...

words i never thought i'd type. ever.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2016)

Canabutter is for cooking or ingesting,,, You dont want to inhale butter,,which is infused with your hash oil.
I cant even imagine what that would do to the lungs. Yuk


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 16, 2016)

yikes!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2016)

:rofl:


----------



## PizzaMaster (Mar 22, 2016)

ganjagong said:


> you butter not smoke that!



yessss!!!


----------



## morghiuna01 (Mar 30, 2016)

Aha! I've only smoked it a few times, and only once without my oil dome! I don't think I'll be doing that again! It does taste gross but but for those days when yu are really, really, hurting, it's a hell of alot better then resorting to resin IMO. Don't worry tho guys this was more of a one time experiment then anything  and i know what legit Budder is now, had the privilage to try a bit a few back! BudderKing makes some good extracts thats for sure! His Tuna Kush is where it's at tho, I literally blacked out Ricky style from Trailer Park Boys off my first bowl!


----------

